# needing help with growing tips



## dablaze4us2000 (Feb 10, 2005)

from start to finish


----------



## ÃÂ®ÂªZÂ¥ ÃÃÂ® (Feb 25, 2005)

TH-1 Soil
1 Seed

When you get there we will con't


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 26, 2005)

what the hell?????????? start reading


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 27, 2005)

i want some of those special seeds you put in the microwave and out pops a huge bud.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 27, 2005)

Redenbacher seeds - when you find them, pm me FAST!


----------



## notthecops (Mar 27, 2005)

LMAO
ask a specific question.


----------



## automatic (Mar 29, 2005)

lol! I prefer the movie theater strain! hehehe more flava! lol


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

WOW! With cannabutter!


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm cannabutter...........................
Hey Goldie, I made some butter cookies yesterday, with my special butter!!!!!!  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm gooooooooood stuff!!!
They're almost gone!


----------



## automatic (Mar 29, 2005)

lol! I need to start making some of that, I'm sure it preserves it a lot longer!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL - let`s market a new popcorn - Hellzapoppin`! LOL


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

you guys kill me


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Ha ha ha - you ain`t seen Comedy Central yet - wait til you do! LOL


----------



## automatic (Mar 29, 2005)

oooh and we can make our own brand of ice cream while we are at it.... budder pecan!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Ha ha ha - peanut budder & chocolate chunks !! Yummy!


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

You're funny Goldie!!
As the cookies we're 'bakin', I was thinking just that....."I should sell this stuff"
hmmmmmmm

Yes auto, you can preserve it much longer.  That's the same batch I made over 2 months ago.  Just gotta freeze it.


----------



## J n B (Mar 30, 2005)

crazy im gettin hungry


----------



## Goldie (Mar 30, 2005)

NTC, people do sell it - the mmj clubs sell all kinds of goodies. And the mmj medusers say that eating it is a most effective form of ingestion - much easier on the lungs, and the house smells good...


----------



## automatic (Mar 30, 2005)

got a good recipe you might want to post NTC???? I think my wife would much prefer eating to smoking!lol
peas,
auto-


----------



## razorback (Apr 1, 2005)

hello everyone. by way of intro, Im Razorback. speaking of munchies, does anyone remember  a product called "screaming yellow zonkers" I havnt seen it on the shelves for looong time. This flavored popcorn was more addictive than crack. when smoking Mj it was like a food group .  Guess ive dated myself with this post. This is my first visit here , Ill look around to  see if I can contribute something just alittle more constructive. I see a few peeps I know are here, HEY ntc, G thanks for the thread  peace Rzb


----------



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

RZB! Its about time you got here! How ya doin`? Kick yer shoes off & stay with us!


----------

